# WeberWood Acres Welcomes Triplets



## ndgoatkeeper (Jan 22, 2011)

Our first freshener, WeberWood Acres Heidi, kidded with triplets on Sunday 4/22/12. One buck, and two does (left to right in attached picture), out of Moon Spinner's Zen Bali. Mom is a natural, and kids are nursing like champs!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! What a variety of color you have there too... adorable


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

AWWWWW!!!!!! theyr so adorable, and small, and cute! love the color variety too!    :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Are they Nigerians?


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm wondering if there's more triplets happening this year??? Maybe I'm just paying more attention?!?! :greengrin: 
Congrats on your healthy kid X3!!!!  Love the colors, and great job Heidi!!!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Cheryl ~ Congratulations, they are beautiful! :stars:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

:clap: :clap: :clap: they are beautiful congrats


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute babies  Grats :thumbup:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Awww so cute and tiny!! Congrats on the trips. :leap:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

they are adorable! congrats on the new set of wiggling butts!!!    :lovey:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats ..so cute....  :thumb:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

cute cute cute ! Congratulations :clap:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

So cute!! Congrats!


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

you've been blessed with a wonderful mom and absolutely gorgeous babies..congratulations!!!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Congratulations on the kids! Very cute indeed.


----------

